# Smith & Wesson born date>>



## BoB4 (Feb 3, 2018)

I have a Smith & Wesson mod. 27-2. It is a former Florida highway patrol weapon in brushed nickle. Serial # N396XXX.. Can anyone give a birthdate on this?
Thanks a lot..BoB4


----------



## Tvchance (Jan 26, 2020)

I have a S&W Model 640 “No dash” with a serial number of CAC051X. If I remember correctly, I bought this, new, sometime around 1993. I would love any information you guys could share about my revolver. Thanks!


----------

